# Wood Rack



## 62veedub (Apr 27, 2022)

So, the new LSG smoker will be here sometime in July. Going to start getting a stock of wood. We’re looking for a wood storage rack that is maybe a little different. We have been working on upgrading our backyard, so we need a rack (or two) that compliments the yard.
Looking at something like this hoop rig, I’m guessing we’d have to have a couple, which is fine. 
Has anyone else used these? Any other ideas that aren’t the standard type storage racks?


----------



## JeffShoaf (Apr 28, 2022)

Those are purty but I think they waste space under the curves and you can't overstack the wood in them like you can a flat rack. It makes it difficult to rotate your wood supply as well; with a flat rack, you can pile all the old wood on one side of the rack and then put new wood on the empty side.

Maybe one of these in the "public"area where it'll be handy to the smoker and be seen a lot and regular flat racks in some more out of the way location for bulk storage? You could move the wood from the bulk storage racks and stage it in the decorative rack brie using.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Apr 28, 2022)

Agreed on waste of space. I went through same decision and bought flat rack with sides off amazon. Keeps plenty of wood handy near smoker and its currently mixed with oak and cherry. Easy to get access to both. You can see in background here


----------



## Newglide (Apr 28, 2022)

I went the cheap route using cinderblock and 2x4


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 28, 2022)

Newglide said:


> I went the cheap route using cinderblock and 2x4


That is a great idea .


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 28, 2022)

I've stacked on the ground using splits as the bottom runners and T-posts for the ends tied together with wire at the top.  Treated 4x4's would work great for runners too.

I've also used a rig similar to what is in the link below and treated 2x4's for runners and posts.


			https://www.lowes.com/pd/US-Stove-Company-4-in-x-7-in-x-13-28-in-Steel-Adjustable-Firewood-Rack/5001918907


----------



## RBBennett (Apr 28, 2022)

I want 


golfpro2301 said:


> Agreed on waste of space. I went through same decision and bought flat rack with sides off amazon. Keeps plenty of wood handy near smoker and its currently mixed with oak and cherry. Easy to get access to both. You can see in background here
> 
> View attachment 630432


I want an RTIC smoker like that one in front of the wood rack.


----------



## 62veedub (Apr 28, 2022)

Hey guys, thanks for the responses!
I had thought about the waste of space, and was also looking at the rectangular metals ones from Amazon.
We we’re just hoping for something more decorative since the rack will be visible from the entire yard.
Although our yard is a work in progress, we’re trying to make everything we add just a little bit nicer.


----------



## bbqjefff (May 3, 2022)

golfpro2301 said:


> Agreed on waste of space. I went through same decision and bought flat rack with sides off amazon. Keeps plenty of wood handy near smoker and its currently mixed with oak and cherry. Easy to get access to both. You can see in background here
> 
> View attachment 630432


I definitely like that. That looks like something I should look into to help organize the wood.


----------

